# RedHat! Wie ist der befehl um ...



## Hippe (7. August 2002)

... GrafigKarte zuendern oder andere auflösung ???


----------



## JoelH (7. August 2002)

*hmm,*

sollte Xconfigurator heissen.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. August 2002)

xf86config ist ein kleines Script mit dem mann die /etc/X11/XF86Config ändern kann.

Mann kann auch per editor die config datei selbst editieren.

#Die Grafikkarte steht im bereich
Sektion "Device"
   ...
EndSesktion 


Die auflösungen:
SubSektion "Display"
    Deph 24 # Farbtiefe
    "1280x1024" "1024x768"

Die standard auflösung ist immer die zu erst genannte. Die anderen koennen per tastenkombination [strg][alt][-] bzw [+] erreicht werden.

PS: Suse hat für die Konfiguration das Programm SaX bzw SaX2 welches vieles vereinfacht.


----------

